# marcel patenaude



## marcel patenaude (Dec 21, 2012)

where is the best place to post a house for sale in chiang mai for expats i would love to sell my home


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

bahtsold would be an option, being in English will steer many expats to that site, or why not broaden the market and use dealfish as well it's in Thai, and set up for Chiang Mai region.


----------



## marcel patenaude (Dec 21, 2012)

thank you marcel got it posted on bahtsold now dealfish will take some time dont read thai or type in thai


----------

